# OCTOBER 2004 2WWERS PART 4



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Kirsti - fantastic news that the hcg is rising  Congratulations!

Marielou - ohhhhhhhhh just big hugs to you (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) it's so hard the rollercoaster.

Crocodile - lovely post  Sounds like you're going to have to have hcg blood test to tell you the truth as those pee sticks wouldn't give you a correct answer at the best of times!

Lilly - congratulations on your ET today! Wishing you tonnes of love and luck. Remember Chloe made blast later than expected.

Nicnack - looking really good for you! Fantastic news and many congratulations 

Stringbob (lisa) - never heard of hcg being measured like that? Really doesn't make sense. I hope the hospital can shed some light on it for you.

FionaIM - lovely lovely to hear from you, had wondered where you had got to! Sorry that you have suffered with severe OHSS, it really isn't pleasant. Many congratulations on your pregnancy 

Good luck to Janey (Bobbsie) and Casey for tomorrow!

Jax - have copied your fab list (but not changed anything!!!)

Love Sue
xx

Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)  
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB   
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)     
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M    
14/10/04 LOLLYALT    
14/10/04 JOJO633    
14/10/04 POLLY    
15/10/04 SKELLY    
15/10/04 MEONLINE     
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)      
17/10/04 ISOBEL       
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT       
18/10/04 C3ri        
18/10/04 LISAE        
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU          SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA            
24/10/04 LILLY           

Loads of love and luck to you all


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Girls!

I kind of dropped off the system and lost you all! 

Oh well, I see there are lots of Congratulations in order! Unfortunately for me I got a BFN,but I guessed that was the result when I started to bleed on the Tues before testing.So now I'm not sure what we will do next!

I'm thinking of trying some Vitex.Any ideas? good or bad??

I am currently waiting for my summary report on my treatment to be be posted to me,but don't think we can afford another ICSI just yet.So I guess it's time to just wait and see.....

I'll try not to loose you all again.....


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi everyone,
I've tested yesterday and this am and it was BFN, so that as well as af pains and brown discharge (sorry TMI) means I'm not holding out much hope for tomorrow.  

Good luck to all you girls waiting to test.   
Congratulations to all those with BFP's   and to those with BFN's  - remember our turn will come so don't give up hope. 

Casey


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Big hug to you Croc - I hope we can hear more regarding your future plans...we have the most wonderful dp's and dh's out don't we?!

Hang in there with me Marielou - there are not many days to go and if I think about it too much I start to go ....Kraaaazeee!

Congrats to you you nicnac!!! 

and good luck to you Lilly - sounds like the embies are v.good.

Back to work with a bump tomorrow - that will take my mind of things for a mo....

dx


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Cbear and casey - big special hug for you.

Thinking of you
dx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Fiona IM,

Thanks for the IM - it just made my nite   

Many congratulations again on your BFP and have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Keep in touch,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Sue 

Thanks for transferring the list over   - I've updated your one for now

Lilly, so lovely to see you and your precious cargo on the list  

Cbear and Casey, so sorry to see your news  

Marielou, praying that your test was far too early 

Wishing lots of love and luck to everyone

Jax
xxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi

Marie-oh its such a rollercoaster isnt it?!! Fingers crossed for a different result on thurs.

Lilly-welcome to the 2ww, hope the 24th comes round quickly for you.

nicknak-congratulations on your BFP, well done.

So sorry to those girls with BFNs this time, fingers crossed for the future 

Only 4 more sleeps until test day, its sending me  and !!

LOL
Kate


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

well had results of day 21 today and levels have gone down even though clomid was increased this month.    so deffo gonna be a bfn this month since i havent even ov.   .
Never mind just waiting for a call now to see if can go to 150mg clomid. 
Love 
Jo


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

so I am trying to stay sane... but as  the date approaches, my AF pains are quite stubborn, feel a little sickly, light headed (nerves I reckon)...and have lost weight (fluid)...

so call me paranoid, but my 80% positive attitude is under threat!


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Nicnack - just wanted to send you big congratulations for your BFP! how exciting!
take it easy and I'm sure everything will be fine at your scan.
Take care
nicxxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi

congrats Nicknak am so pleased for you..

As for me you can definetely put me down for a BFN

I am very very upset and licking my wounds but will be back in the new year

Good luck to all

Croc


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Croc

Sending huge hugs your way  

Enjoy your rest from this rollercoaster   and look forward to seeing you jump back in the New Year.

Loads of love
Jax
xxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Croc

so sorry to hear your news, sending you  and best wishes for the new year.
LOL
Kate


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Croc

Im so sorry to read your news hunny sending you a big   please know we r here for you 

love lilly xxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Jamaopt 

Thank you hunny for adding me to the list im taking it easy hope everyone is well chat soon girls 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Best of luck testing today Janey   

Hello girls,

Feeling a little sheepish after testing so early yesterday  Have definately hidden the HPT's until Thursday! 

Typically, after complaining that I feel the same, today my boobs hurt all of a sudden and i feel sick.  Typical. Well, all will be revealed on Thursday!

Lilly - Welcome to the 2ww hun!    Hope it flies by for you!

Croc - So very sorry to hear your news  

Nicnack - Well done!! Bet you're on  Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months! 

Dawn - Keep positive girlie, i know I can't talk much after my 2ww breakdown yesterday, but we're SO nearly there! Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Casey - So sorry to hear you news  

JoJo - Sorry to hear your sad news as well  

Clair - Hiya hun, I checked you out on the other website, and was so sad to see BFN for you   Best of luck for the future xxxx

Kate - I am SO there going  with you!!

Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,

Real quick question as im just nipping out.

Can you please help me with a question i am dying to know the answer to.

My clinic told me to test 14 days after et, but i have recieved a copy of a letter they have sent to my gp and it says they have told me to test 14 days after ec. Im confused. ec was 2 days before et and they did say i could test as early as 12 days after et but best to wait 14.

When r u girls testing? 14 days after ec or et?



HELP!!!!!!

A rather confused Leanne xx


----------



## hols (Aug 25, 2004)

Am joining 2ww club as need support to help me stay sane!  ET 1 Oct, HPT next weekend.  Told by clinic to do it Sunday 17 Oct but that is 19 days post EC which seems a bit mean.  Should I do it earlier?

Had horrid cramps this morning which put me in a big panic.  This is my first time on IVF (ICSI) so all a new, scary experience.

Fantastic to read all the the positive results so far this month.

Holly xxx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya Girls,

I am doing IVF in Cyprus, my doc told me to test 14 days after egg transfer, so roll on Wednesday the 13th!!!

Have had some light bleeding which I am worried about, but doc and dh insist on being optimistic and are keeping their fingers crossed, I am more inclined to keep my legs crossed at this point! 

Anybody else had light bleeding or anyone testing on Wednesday??

Cheers Girls,
Taff


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thought I'd better pop in quick and and post on here. I had ET on Saturday 9th Oct.
Just taking it easy at the moment.

To those who have positives Huge congrats and to those who got BFN  Huge hugs.

Love and luck to all
Leni x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning All   or rather afternoon  

Tequila, most clinics will tell you to test 14dpt (after ET).  I think it has a lot to do with your body having a good chance of building up levels of hormone that will show up clearly on the hpt and not confusing them with any traces of the HCG.  Many of the girls that test early will see faint lines (that get darker) before their real test date as the pg hormone increases.  It is very much a personal dilemma, do you get the pee sticks out early and torture yourself for a couple of extra days or do you sit tight through the 2ww (whole 14 days)  Some would say that egg collection is the ovulation date and you could test 14 days after ovulation as this is when normal af would be due.  Some are even naughty enough to work out when HCG jab was and look for a result 10 days after that   (as its meant to be clear from your system then).  I think I would go with your clinics advice on this one  and try not to be too tempted to test early 

I've probably confused you even more now,   but hopefully youve nipped out to get some good reading material to take your mind off things  .  I'll be sending in my squad to keep an eye on you  

                                   

Hols - Welcome to the 2ww sending you heaps of babydust to help you on your way   - I will pop your name up on the list when I update later  .  Try not to worry too much about the cramping - many of the girls on here have experienced the same.  Your body has not only been prodded aand poked about (trying to heal from EC) but its also accomodating those lovely lickle embies of yours. It's all a bit scarey isn't it, but keep popping in, we will keep you as sane as we can   during your wait  

Taff - You are nearly there    2 more days till test day.  Uncross those legs   its bad for your circulation   Try not to worry about the slight bleed (spotting) this can sometimes carry on through early pregnancy, so listen to that lovely doc of yours   and stay as optimistic as you can.  Sending you heaps of luck and will add you to the list later too  

Will catch up with you all soon, but sending loads of love luck and posi vibes to you all

                          
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Leni

Will add you to the list too   

Loads of love
Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New list girlies 

Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)  
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB   
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)     
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M    
14/10/04 LOLLYALT    
14/10/04 JOJO633    
14/10/04 POLLY    
15/10/04 SKELLY    
15/10/04 MEONLINE     
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)      
17/10/04 ISOBEL       
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT       
17/10/04 HOLS      
18/10/04 C3ri        
18/10/04 LISAE        
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU          SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA           
23/10/04 LENI             
24/10/04 LILLY             

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello and good luck to Leni, taff, hols and tequila!   


I'm hanging in there Marielou....Im supposed to be working....mmmmh 

Lovely posts form you Jax - always so colourful.... 

dx


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello,

Can I join you all on the 2WW please?
I had ET Sat 9th and am currently taking things easy with the spare duvet on the sofa as Zita suggests.. getting very bored and looking forward to doing a spot of housework - must be bad!

Due to test 22nd at the clinic or 24th with HPT.. has everyone else been told they can just test at home?  Wondering what excuse i'll be able to come up with for having another day off work on the 22nd so would be easier to test at home 2 days later...hmm, but will I be able to wait??  I doubt it!!!! 

Love and luck to all!
Petlamb x


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Good afternoon ladies

Congrats to all those BFP's and commiserations to the BFN's - it's soooooo hard isn't it and there is no logic to any of this   
I was looking at results in so far for October - 21 results posted and of those - 9 were BFP. That's a 42% success rate for FF which is much better than the clinics   
I'm due to test Friday but did a sneaky one today - as expected got a BFN. Called in sick today as couldn't sleep last night  as it was so hot - our heating controls are inaccessible so it's either on or off. 
Am having AF type pains already so am expecting   any day now - I predict Wednesday when I plan to go to France for the day . If so I will go to town in the wine section of the hypermarket.

Anyway, will be keeping an eye on the board - good luck to those who are testing over the next few days - Marie, hope you get that birthday present 

Take care all

Jo


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all, been away a few days. 

It's fantastic to hear of those BFPs out there.  

And   to the BFNs and AFs that have come along.

Cbear - I'm using Agnus Castus and Wild Yam in combination and have been amazed at what a difference they've made. I was having 8 week cycles and not ovulating at all and immediately I started taking them I was back to 33 day cycles and ovulating too. Or at least, I was until this cycle - I'm not too sure now.

I didn't get an LH surge at all this month, but we still inseminated. Our wonderfully accommodating donor donated four times, on days 16, 17 and 18, and then again on day 21 when my mucus looked more fertile. Now I'm not sure when to decide to test because if I didn't ovulate until I had the fertile mucus (if I did at all), testing on the 17th will be too soon. DP has suggested we test two weeks after the last insemination instead which will be the 20th. I'm tempted to agree with that, because at least if AF hasn't arrived by then we'll have something to be hopeful for.

Our donor told us the story of one of the other couples he's donated to who had no real fertile signs one month, only inseminated once, and got pregnant. Not only that, but they just had a scan recently and discovered they're having triplets - and that's with no artificial stimulatin at all. So maybe there's hope yet.


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

well a bit of an update. i have spoken to the hospital again who think that i have ovulated as my ov tests were positive on day 18 so may just mean that bloods were done too early. so if not pg this month will be having scans from next month 
jo


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

hi

Crocodile, Casey and Cbear - sorry that you got a negative this time.  Take care of yourself and your dh.

JoJo - good luck!

Petlamb and Hols - welcome and good luck!!!  

Leanne - don't test earlier than 14dp EC, which would mean 12dp ET!

Leni - didn't realise that you were cycling (doh to me!) lots of love and luck.

Skelly - toooooooo early to test!  

snagglepat - hope you had a good weekend away!

Jamapot - had an IM from DA Trets (Dawn) who has said she is also on the 2ww and will test 25th October (Clomid), lots of luck Dawn!  Please could you add her to the list!

Janey (Bobbsie) good luck for testing today! and Spooner for tomorrow!

Lots of love and luck to you all
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi

Congratulations to all the BFP's Well done, look forward to your scans.

To all the BFN's - Thinking of you and sending you 

I spent most of the weekend laid up with a tummy to rival the most pregnant of women, thought that it was trapped wind, but when it became painful to move we phoned the hospital. The prescribed antibiotics yesterday and then took me in the morning for some tests (urine and blood) but they can't find anything wrong, so have sent me home to rest, drink lots and lots of water and keep taking the antibiotics.

I am due to test on Thursday so am hoping that its not affecting the outcome.
Lolly


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello Everyone
I am so sorry to see some negatives on here, hug to all you girls, I am sure your dreams will come true, you all certainly deserve them to  

Congratulations to all the girls that have got positives !!!!!   I hope you all have a very happy and healthy pregnancies

To everyone waiting for their tests, hang in there girls, I hope you all get your dreams to come true   

Lilly, lovely to chat yesterday, it is lovely to see you on the list, so pleased your embies are back with you, give Justin a hug from me   

Love and hugs to all
Jo
x x x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for replies girls,

Im going to try to be a good girl and test 14 days from et. Its just dragging so much. I have had af type pains since ec which dont seem to be getting any better and im so worried this is a bad sign. Im only 4 days into the 2ww and am pulling my hair out already. What am i like!!!

SueL - in answer to your earlier question we only had ivf in the end as dh's vits seemed to give him super sperm   

Marielou - how are you doing? Really nice to have a chat yesterday xx

Hang in there girls,

L xx


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi all -

Well good news - i got a BFP today -    - well i have been testing since Thursday when i got a BFP but was apprehensive as i was unsure if the HCG injection was all out of my system - got a BFP every morning, cost me a small fortune in HPT's but hey who cares right now - however some were so faint i had to question them - so scan 2 weeks today - another 2 week wait!!!! -  

I am still very nervous as this is only the start - dont get me wrong i am cuffed to little mint balls but it is still a very scary time just to get to the next stage without complications.

My heart is with all who have had BFN's - dont give up!!!!  

Well done Nicknack  

Good luck to Spooner for tomorrows test   - hope your dreams come true.

Love to all


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Thank you for all the welcomes you are all wonderful goodluck to all the girls testing have all crossed for you 

to all the negitives im so sorrry    

as  for me im wonderful this 2ww is so long i forgot how long    

Jo thanks for your messages means so much   chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## hols (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank you for all your welcomes  Reading the message board has really helped me today - info about cramps being normal set my mind at rest.   

Good luck to other October testers!

Holly xxx


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls,  

Well done and congratulations to all you with +ves   .

To everyone with BFN so sorry, my heart really goes out to you.

It's finally good news for us, as the hospital phoned this afternoon to say my second blood test was fine and the HCG amounts had more than doubled.  We have our scan date for Thursday 21 October.  

I suffered really badly with OHSS on our last cycle and ended up in hospital for a while.  Thought I'd got away with it this time but this weeked my stomach has not stopped swelling.  It's getting bigger each day and it now looks like a beach ball.

Any ideas when this is likley to ease off?

Good luck to the testers 2morrow.

Luv Lisa


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Congratulations stringbob  

Have been looking out for your post to see how you got on today after your post last week!!

Wishing you a healthy 8 months and beyond......!!


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Congratulations Bobbsie, fantastic news!!!!

Really really pleased for you - well done  

Petlamb x


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Great news Nicnack!   
Hoping that this is the one (or two??!!)
Love Jakex


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning all 

Fantastic news Janey (Bobs)   
Stringbob - Great to see your good news from hosi 

Welcome to the 2ww Petlamb & Dawn 

Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT   
14/10/04 JOJO633   
14/10/04 POLLY   
15/10/04 SKELLY    
15/10/04 MEONLINE    
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)     
17/10/04 ISOBEL      
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT      
17/10/04 HOLS      
18/10/04 C3ri       
18/10/04 LISAE       
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU         SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA          
22/10/04 PETAMB          
23/10/04 LENI            
24/10/04 LILLY             
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)             

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Stringbob

Sorry to hear you are suffering a bit with ohss too. I have had it for 2 weeks now and i am going crazy. Spent 10 days in hosp and have to go back today for another scan to see how the fluid is looking. It won't surprise me too much if i get taken back in!!! I usually wear size 16 clothes but just now am wearing size 20. DH had to do and buy me loose clothes. I have to drink 2 litres of fluid a day and try to eat. I can only eat a little then i feel totally full up and ill. I am not sleeping either because i can't get comfy. Oh boy am I moaning today!!!
I was told that it can take weeks for it to settle down and it will take even longer if you are expecting twins.
I have my routine scan on 20th day before you. 
Hope your tummy is not as big as mine!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like an elephant.
Love
Fiona
xx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya,

Hearty congratulations to Bobbsie and Stringbob on your positives, inspiring news for us all.

I am seriously considering changing my username to include the three magic letters "BOB" as it seems to have a very positive vibe to it this month!  Although saying that, Bobtaff sounds like a floatation device for welsh people who can't swim.

Anyway, enough of my rambling, I think Elvis has pretty much left the building for me this month.  My light spotting has turned into a constant red bleed (TMI - sorry), cried my heart out last night.  My test date is tomorrow and I will still go along to that, I feel like throwing £20 quid away anyway!  I think I need to have a confirmed negative just to register it properly in my brain.

Heartfelt sympathies to all of us that didn't succeed this time around, I am sure our dreams will come true one day!!

To all you girls who are waiting, may the force be with you!  Good luck to you all.

Cheers
Taff x


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Great news Janey - you give us all hope as we see the numbers of positives rise.....

I am very pleased that your levels have risen stringbob....

dx (hanging in there!)...


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi girls!

Look at all those +'ives, hugs out to BFN's (((hugs)))

Nicknack ~ i just saw your result!!!!!! Issem to remember we have spoken sometime along the way?

Well done & good luck x

Zoe x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck testing today, Spooner!   

Hiya,

Not much to add today, felt sick and suddenely very bloated yesterday - can't believe theres only 2 days until offical test date!  Going to a wedding on Saturday, so Mark is taking me shopping for pressies and new outfits for us, so should hopefully take our minds off the 2ww!! 

Dawn - We've only got 2 more days mate - not long now (thought dosent it seem so near, but yet so far?!)

Taff - So sorry to hear that you are bleeding - my clinic told me that if it was different to your normal AF, you may still be in with a chance - I hope thats the case for you. Best of luck for tomorrow. 

Fiona - I had OHSS, dosent sound like it was quite as bad as yours, but my belly was HUGE as well! I normally wear size 8, but was wearing my sisters size 12, or just my PJ's (which are baggy anyway) I couldnt even keep water down, and found it impossibe - my tip to you is try Powerade - its like Lucozade, but nicer!  I had it in the USA when I felt ill - they gave it to me, and it made me feel so much better! I couldnt keep water downb, but I could keep the powerade down, and ti filled me with loads of vitamins and energy. Definately worth trying it. 

Jax - Thanks for the new chart - I'm so sad, but I love logging in everyday and seeig less jumpy men next to my name  God, I should really get out more!! 

Lisa - Congrats on the beta doubling, and enjoy that first scan - really is amazing!  Hope you enjoy a happy and healthy 8 months 

Holly - Welcome to the 2ww!! Best of luck and much   coming your way!!

Lilly - The 2ww is still sooooooooo l-o-n-g!!!  How come normally 2 weeks flies by?! 

Bobbsie -  on your BFP!!    Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months!!

Leanne - I would definately wait the 2 weeks out before testing - learn from my experaince!  Especially don't test after 10 days - you're setting yourself up for a day of depression!  I am so addicted to Isketch now - Mark is off today and tomorrow and bans me froma lot of PC use (he thinks the PC emits 'ray' to the embie - men  ) so if you're about thursday ....

Lolly - Do you have trapped wind? Sounds mad, but it could be the cause, and I've been suffering with it yesterday!! I also had it bad last year when preg, so it *may* be a good sign. Hope you're feeling more comfortable today!

Snagglepat - I would wait until 2 weeks after your last insem to test, like your DP said.  Amazing news from your donor about the triplets - either she has super eggs, or he has supersperm (lets hope its the supersperm ,eh?!  ) Fab news that he donated 4 times for you, all the best, I concieved with Donor sperm last year (m/c at 11 weeks) and it always gave me hope to hear other people did it 

Skelly - AF pains can be 'good' pains as well, so don't give up hope yet. I've had 'em on and off these past few days, and am trying to focus on them being good signs, but its hard! Hope you get an early birthday pressie as well xx

Petlamb - I have been told to test at home on my test date (thursday) and go in for a beta if positive, or no sign of AF. Welcome to the 2ww, I've been under a duvet on the sofa for 2 weeks now - I'm also doign the Zita West thing, trouble is, DH has taken it too literally, and shouts at me if I so much as go to the loo!  Bless him.

Right, I've written a book!

Marie xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Morning all

Spooner-good luck for today  

petlamb-welcome to the 2ww hope your test date comes round quickly for you.

Bobbsie- Huge congratulations on your BFP well done 

Lisa-glad to hear those levels are rising, good luck for your scan on the 21st.

Taff-good luck for tom  

I'm very low today, just feeling like its all over, no real reason for this apart from af pains and backache, but feel like I do when I am due af. I seem to have lost any positive thoughts I had, I am tempted to test early now to put me out of my misery,(dh doesnt want me to) but I just dont know what to do!!! Agggggg...this is torture!

Sorry to be a moaner today but because we havent told anybody about this txt this is the only place I can moan!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Marielou,

Thanks for your message, I really do appreciate it.

Dare I say it, but the bleeding does seem to be going off again now, just wish I knew what the score is!  I've been going to the toilet so many times these past 3 days, that I am pretty sure I have gone through more toilet rolls than all the Andrex puppies put together!

I am kinda telling myself that it is going to be a negative tomorrow, coz the alternative means setting myself up for a disappointment again.  If it is a positive then I will be over the moon, but if I prepare myself for a negative due to the bleed, then perhaps I won't be quite so devastated. I started grieving last night, even had a beer to console myself.

I guess all I can do is wait for tomorrow.  I am not going to tell DH that the bleed is stopping again, I hate giving him hope only to see him disappointed again, so I am kinda carrying this around with me today.

Good luck to you for your test date Marielou, hope the two days go by swiftly for you!

Kate,  I know exactly how you feel, I have lost all my positive thoughts, but I am still managing to hold out until the test date.  You are right, it is torture! In my case I feel the unknown is better than an early negative, I just tried to save myself the full day of depression and then still have to wait for the test date anyway.  Whatever you choose to do, good luck and best wishes to you!

Taff x


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Good morning/afternoon everybody - another sleep passed andwe're all one day nearer to the end of the rollercoaster.
In years to come they will have invented some test that will identify if a woman is preggers just a few hours after conception/implantation and will look back on our generation going through this 2ww with pity - just as we look back on the Victorians and how they had to go through surgery without anaesthetic.

Marielou - thanks for your message - trying to stay focused. Couldn't sleep last night so was looking at some old postings from 2003  - You've really been through the mill and  I do hope you make it this time.

Taff - bin keeping an eye on you out in sunny cyprus - hope the flo remains abated and all goes well with testing

Caz - been keeping an eye on you too - good luck with your scan tomorrow - hope babs is hanging in there 

Big hugs to the BFN's     - so close and yet so far. It can be sooooo hard to pick yourself up, dust yourself off etc

As for the BFP's -      well done, (I'll do a check in a minute on what our latest  percentage is for  this thread) hope all is going well and remember that those AF pains will go on for a few weeks yet, just as you will continue checking your knickers for the next few weeks. And just when you congratulate yourself because you seem to have got away with morning sickness..... it comes up and hits you in the face

Another day off work today - just can't face it at the moment and in my experience, the in tray doesn't go anywhere while you're not there   . The boss wil have the hump with me for going off sick regardless of how many days I take so may as well make it worthwhile   

Would it be worth doing a test tomorrow as it will be 14 days post HCG and 13 days post insemination? 

Anyway, worked out this mornin just how much I spend on wine/booze in a year - assuming £5 per day for 6 days weekly it's about £12-1500 per year - that's  a fair bit of treatment there. I will give serious (ish) consideration to becoming a tee totaller
Thanks to all for the support - would be goin crazee sat here on me tod at least I know there are others in this boat too 

Anyway - off to do a little check
Jo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Just done the sums - 22 results posted for October, 10 positives - that's a 45% success rate
This really is the place to be

Jo XXXXX


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Fab stats Jo  

Come on girlies rooting for you all   

                              

Loads of love and luck

Jax
xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Fantastic to read of the success rate on this thread. Way to go girls.

Heaps of luck to all those on 2ww

JO - wow, your totting up how much you would save if you didn't buy wine / booze ina year. Made me really think. I'm going to add up ours now! 

Heaps of luck all

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Marielou,

Thanks for your tip - I might try and hold out until nearly 2 weeks after the last insemination, I might have to edge in a few days early though. It'll still be over 14 days after the first one though. 

Sending really   positive  vibes to you for your testing in two days, and to everyone else hanging on in there.

It's really heartening to see so many positives coming up. Huge congratulations to everyone who's got a BFP, it really does give me hope.

Has anyone else gone through the experience of feeling completely and utterly normal in the 2WW? I'm now on day 26 and have had no PMT signs at all, but no signs of anything else either. No low mood, no sore boobs, no bloating, no nothing. I'm hoping it's a good sign, but I really don't know. We're inseminating at home so I'm on no drugs that would give me side effects anyway. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Now trying to work out if life is worth living without wine etc  
DH has been teetotal since 1967........(before most of you were born) he seems to find a reason to get up in the mornin maybe it's his love for me that keeps him going 
Better logout and do something useful - can't think what, cleared my ironing basket yesterday, there's a serious risk that I'll have to clean the oven

Jo


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Goodluck to anyone testing today   

Maire 2ww long   i have done 2 days and it seems like 2 years   forgot how long it can be goodluck for testing hun i have all crossed for u     

Leanne how r u going hun    

to everyone hope you are all well    chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

hi girls,

just to let you know i wont be around much until saturday as silly me has broken the pc at home   Actually, i dont think its something i have done, just something i cant fix!! And dh is in dubai until friday night   

I am using my parents pc, and will try to come here as much as poss, but incase you were wondering why i was quiet (as im such a livewire!!) thought i would let you know. 

Marie - will move into mums thursday afternoon for a serious isketch afternoon lol

Love to all,

L xx


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

give up wine - in France I might be locked up for that...now what else could I give up that would save money...(suddenly all my wonderful animals - horse, dogs and cats) are keeping a low profile!!  Just kidding because they are what keep me marginally sane - don't mind my constant rambling - unlike my poor dh!!

Anyway, having grumbled about Af pains, now there is nothing much to report except nerves...and paranoia thinking that no pain is not good either....ah well onlyy twooooo daaaaays to go...aaaahh

good luck and much postivity to all (kate and taff -I find moments of total insanity can help releive stress!!!)

Still staying away from HPT although might do one on the 13th...

lol
dawn


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

good luck Trudy - all looks very good for you - you have foudn the right place for support and jitter!

Like your names - mine are called tic and tac after the famous brand of sweets bought shortly after et!

dx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Welcome Trudy 

So glad you got your 2 blasts transfered hun wishing you     rest up and let them settle with mummy 

love lilly xxx


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi there everyone


This is always the worst time, I have just come back from day 15 scan, they think 2 follies have gone ! But one grew to 30 (too BIG !!). Feel a little demotivated but got blood test day 22 for Pgest. 


Good Luck  to everyone, this is our month !! 


Don't spend too much money on HPT's, and don't over analyse looking for that line of hope (I know I will though  )


Look forward to hearing from you all

Dawn xxxxxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

hi all
I've just had ET today - 2 good blasts - and wondered if I can join you?
Lovely to have got this far.
Don't know what to think or feel today! 
Trying to rest but I'm rubbish at that. Going to acupuncture tomorrow so hope that might encourage them to implant!
I've been told to wait till the 25th to test but s*d that. Plan to do so on the 21st - 14 days post transfer is quite enough for me!
Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow am.
Elvie


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

Trudy and Elvie, good to see you here. I love the names for your blasts. Our embies are called Flossie and Fred. Curly and Larry have been frozen, and Mo was a bit slow, so hopefully will be frozen by now! 

Feeling shattered now, just done an hours tutoring with a little boy. I've been resting all week and this was a shock to the system. He was very good though, but I had to actually use my brain again! LOL

Dawn hope the blood test gives you good news.

 Babydust to all.
I'm off to lie on the couch!

Leni x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Lolly - sounds like OHSS to me.  Drink as much fluid (water and cranberry juice) as you can as that should keep you hydrated and also increase your protein (so I've heard!) and OHSS won't affect the outcome!

Leanne - great news on your hubs!

Bobbsie - fantastic news, many congratulations!  

Stringbob - brilliant that those hcg levels are rising, many congrats to you as well!    Try drinking water and also cranberry.

Taff - sorry had to chuckle at your name change to Bobtaff!

Marielou - you're sounding more upbeat!  Hope the shopping trip goes OK!

Skelly - wouldn't it be lovely to know that tx had worked straight away!  Far less torture.  Love the booze idea!

Leanne - sorry about the pc loss (ours went out for 6 weeks just after Chloe was born)!

Trudy - wishing you lots of luck, those blasts sound good!

Dawn -thats a huge folly!  good luck.

elvie - another person with blasts on board!  Good luck!

Spooner, Reb and Taff - good luck to the three of you!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

SueL - Think you are right about the OHSS - I drunk 6 litres of water yesterday and my tummy is smaller and not so painful today, will do the same each day until it is back to its normal size. Due to test tomorrow and getting very nervous about it, have the family over for dinner tonight for a bit of morale support! 

There are lots of us due to test tomorrow - Are you all nervous?? We are not testing until the evening when DH gets home from work. Feel sick just thinking about it.

Positive   thoughts to everyone!
Lolly


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi

Welcome to trudy, including luke and leia, hope your 2ww goes as fast as it can for you 

Taff-good luck for today, thinking of you 

Dawn-are you testing today?? I've had plenty of periods of total insanity over the last 2wks, but they seem to be getting closer together as the test day approaches!!!!

Positive vibes to everyone else  
Marielou-how are you holding out?

DH managed to talk me out of going to buy hpt yesterday, to do this am, and I'm glad he did now...I'm convinced its a BFN this time for me, as I feel exactly the same as I did with my other BFNs, but I shall hold out until friday and the blood test.

 to everyone

LOL
Kate


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for everyones positive wishes, unfortunately, as per my suspicions, the blood test came back negative.  Even though I tried to prepare myself for the worst, I am still dissappointed and very sad.  I hated having to call my husband and tell him that we have failed yet again.

I had a quantitative blood test, which gave me a result of 0.23.  My doctor called me to find out the results and he is pretty gobsmacked as I had 3 1st class embryo's, the transfer was the easiest he has ever done and he is as disappointed as we are.

He has suggested that we do another FSH tomorrow, my last count in March 04 was 8.93.  I am hoping that the results for tomorrow will be OK, as I only have one ovary.  Doc wants to see us on Friday to discuss plan of action.

To all you girls that are still waiting, I wish you all the best in the world and I truly hope that your results are positive.

Am off now to have a good cry.

Taff x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck testing today, Reb   

Hiya,
Feeling sicky this morning, and my boobs are sore for the first time this 2ww! (Can't believe it takes my boobs until the last day to get sore!) I can't believe its testing day tomorrow - this last week has gone so fast, yet so slow, and it seems like a year ago since ET!  
Whatever the outcome, thank you girls for keeping me sane, and not calling the men in white coats when I was acting a little mad 

Taff - Hun, I am so sorry  I was thinking of you last night, and am so sad to hear your news 

Kate - I am guessing today will go really slow - yesterday wasnt too bad, as i kept myself busy - how are you feeling? I hope the time zooms by until Friday for you  

Lolly - Best of luck for tomorrow - I am very nervous and keep imagining each scenario. I'm testing as soon as I wake up, which I can guarentee will be around 4-5am!  I woke at 6am this am, and couldnt get back to sleep!  As theres lots of us testing tomorrow, I hope theres lots of good news.  

Sue - Thank you, I really had a slump halfway through the 2ww, but now I'm nearing the end, it seems easier to cope with. Still feels like this is longer than any pregnancy, though! 

Leni - Love your embies names - Mine are the 2 musketeers (theie friend didnt make it through the thaw) and as only 1 was good quality, 'he' is now our little soilder. 

Elvie - Welcome to the 2ww hun!  Congrats on your 2 blasts, and wishing you all the best for test date!  

Dawn - So sorry to hear your scan didnt go too well  The very best fo luck for the future xxxx

Dawn m - Love the names tic and tack! If you are preg, and when you get a big bump - you can wobble your belly at DH, and he can say 'Did she just shake her tick tac's at me?!'  Ok, I'm offically a saddo!
Best of luck for tomorrow  

Trudy - Welcome to the 2ww  Congrats on getting 2 blasts, and all the best for your 2ww!  

Leanne - Oh no, naughty pooter!! Hope 2ww is going well for you, and that you'll get to your mums on thursday!! 

Lilly - Thinking so many   thoughts for you hunny, you deserve this SOOOOO much 

Jo - DH has banned me from the housework, and its now his job - you should see the state of the house! It hasnt been hoovered in a week, and hardly any washing is getting done - I am gonna go INSANE pretty soon  Wow, I can't beleive your DH has been tee-total so long - my hubby WAS born then, but I can't get him tee-total to save my life! 

Snagglepat - I flet absoultley nothing until about 2-3 days ago - no symtoms, if you go back I had a right old whine on here, and now I am full of symptoms! I also had little symptoms last pregnancy until the last minute - I hope thats a help to you! 

Right, sorry if I missed you off, but its taken me ages to write this, and I'm a fast typer! 

HUgs
Marie xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning all 

Sorry this is late today girlies,  had a zombie head on last night after quiz 

Taff - So sorry to see your news 

Welcome to the 2ww Trudy and Elvie 

Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB 
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)   
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT  
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)    
17/10/04 ISOBEL     
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT     
17/10/04 HOLS     
18/10/04 C3ri      
18/10/04 LISAE      
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU        SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA         
21/10/04 ELVIE         
22/10/04 PETAMB         
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)           
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)            
24/10/04 LILLY            
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)            

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi guys - well i am officially late for my af!
I am too scared to do a pg so i think i will wait a few days incase the witch shows her ugly head.
Thanks for all your support and i hope the girls due to test today have more balls than i have lmao.

Good Luck everyone.

Kelly aka Spooner x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

just a quickie to wish all the girls testing tomorrow a big   - Marielou, dawn jojo lolly and polly
Lots of luck
Elvie
xx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Kelly/Spooner - How come you've not tested yet - you are very good!


Elvie & Marie - Thanks for your good luck wishes.

Taf - Sorry to hear your news.  

Best wishes Lolly


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone and huge huge luck to all of us tomorrow - whatever the outcome for me, I can't thank everyone on this site enough for the support and giggles....

today, feeling sickly, but that could just be nerves....the odd pain (but some would say I usually am an odd pain!) - and the fear of each loo visit....now just to fear the result of the test tomorrow...

Big hug to you Taf - it is damned unfair when we seem to get so far along this road.

Kelly - now you are a saint for not testing, but surely its worth a go now?!

Marielou - it does appear that you are more than slightly insane - and that is something I can definitely relate to!!  loved the belly thought! very, very best for tomorrow.

Lol to all and tons of    
Dawn


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Good luck to all the girls who are testing tomorrow. Wish you all BFPs  

Taff so sorry to hear your news.  Big Hugs.

By the way, is anyone else experiencing weird twinges in their ovary area. I've had it since EC. I keep thinking it's wind...those bloomin' cyclogest!  But I dunno. I'm also getting the twinges in my lower belly too, that probably is wind and/or due to the progesterone. I wish there was a magnifying window in my tummy so that I could see what was going on...bit lik a telly tubby LOL  I wanna know what is going on in there.

Anyway, I'm going back to the couch, after I've checked a couple of the boards, it's really uncomfy sitting at the 'puter.

Love and luck to all
Leni x


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Taff, so sorry to hear your news.. thinking of you xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Taff

so sorry to hear your news  thinking of you

LOL

Kate


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Taff 

I am so sorry hun   thinking of you hun 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Leni said:


> By the way, is anyone else experiencing weird twinges in their ovary area. I've had it since EC. I keep thinking it's wind...those bloomin' cyclogest!  But I dunno. I'm also getting the twinges in my lower belly too, that probably is wind and/or due to the progesterone. I wish there was a magnifying window in my tummy so that I could see what was going on...bit lik a telly tubby LOL  I wanna know what is going on in there.


ABSOBLOOMINLUTELY!! I remember some twinges last time on IVF, but I think that was mainly cos I was so swollen and bruised inside. Last time I phoned the clinic and they said that with sore boobs and the pains I could well be p/g, but they forgot to tell me to check the patient leaflet for the Progesterone - as this was what was ultimately causing it all. I daren't build up any kind of picture, just in case, and I'm not going to even think about testing before my appt on Mon 25th.

*2WW insanity is really starting to kick in!* Every time I move or stretch in bed, or walk, I get constant pains in either left or right side of the area just below the ovaries, so not sure if walking is good for me (walked Diddy the other day and suffered constant throbbing pain for a good hour or two afterwards), and the weather's depressingly diabolical today. Daytime TV is really starting to P*** me off, particularly as there are no Loose Women to make me smile and break up the usual Tricia style talk shows during the day. I can predict the valuations on Everything Must Go to a "T", and I'm so bored with the makeover shows, I can't tell you. It's at this point that I'm tempted to pick up a drill or something and do stuff round the house - but daren't. And I've got so sick of 15 wee visits that I'm cutting down to 1.5l instead of 3l water a day. I'm just so sleep-deprived, and so is DH.

That said, the Original Source lavender shower gel (for evening, Lime for daytime) was divine last night. The boobs are a little less sore - perhaps as I'm wearing a more supportive bra (cleverly disguised scaffolding), and I did have a lovely kiss and cuddle last night with DH which makes things fizzle into nothing. And the Disney DVDs came today (for my birthday - some celebration whilst during 2WW!!) so that'll sort me out for a few hours. And we've restocked on fresh veg and some fruit, so now I can spend a whole 1/2hr or so preparing a nice healthy warm salad for lunch.

I'm a bit concerned about the idea of our clinic changing the upper BMI limit, as I don't even know where I am now. And I know I've put on weight this time round! Still, if this doesn't work, the theory is that we've been put on the fully funded NHS waiting list, and can have a break until it comes up or we (and funds) feel we're ready to tackle it again. Only problem is I've got to get a job AND explain a 6 month gap in my CV.

Never mind, let's see what I can do now - a cup of tea with either another chapter of Men are from Mars or sit and watch Wizard of Oz (I know it's WB) or Pinocchio (did the ride in Disneyland ). I'm under strict orders not to watch Fantasia until DH comes home - but seeing as there's no shrink wrapping, he'll never know...


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

So silly me, I finally succumbed and did a HPT and strange results....

I used both clear blue digital and non digital...non both gave me a negative....however, something curious with the digital.  After I pulled it apart and looked at the blue lines without the stupid digital screen, I noticed a faint blue line where the positive should be...obviously this was not enough to effect a positive 'digital' reading and as for the other one, I can't see a line, although maybe I was peed out by then!  Either way I feel pretty low..

I then read up on the web about these tests and find that their 99% claims are not quite what they seem ie doing it on the day you should have your period is not exactly going to give everyone a postive result, infact they claim the rates are as low as 16%....so if you have a lower hcg reading...no chance..

So what to do now...wait for the blood test tomorrow which is still I suppose quite early (day13 post ET)...and then a second one 4 days later if it is still a no, and after that...well let's not think that far ahead right now...

good luck to everyone else, and I hope for more positvity for one and all.
love
d


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been posting too much.  I find it hard to keep up!!

I got a  negative result today.  I was expecting a neg but feel devastated all the same and feel this will never work for us.

I truly wish you all the luck in the world to get those    and my heart goes out to those who got BFNs.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Reb - My Fylde buddy - I'm so so sorry. Here's a huge hug. 

Justjess - it bothers me that your clinic didn't know that sore boobs and pains are a side effect of cyclogest! doh on their part!  I've just discovered Original source Lime - i agree it's fab! 

And another thing I'm blaming on the cyclogest, apart from the sore boobs (but hey they've got a bit bigger which is cool as I have not been blessed with well-endowment!) and the wind  - I've been all teary today and haven't been like that all tx.  First I cried at the end of my book - Brick Lane by Monica Ali - it was good and moving but not THAT moving. I was sobbing, it was pathetic!
Then my brother called to see how I was - it's his birthday but he was miuch more concerned about asking about our progress which is so sweet of him - and when we put the phone down I got teary again about what a wonderful brother he is. 
HELP!! I'm turning ito a soppy wuss! 
Had acupuncture session today and managed not to cry then at least - had a lovely sleep.  I still feel nothing is going on down below - am trying not to start reading things into things so early as it's only 6 dp egg collection and way too soon!  I will not get obsessed I will not.....

Hi to everyone else
Elvie
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi ladies

Today is the first day of my dreaded 2ww.

Just got back from et - of our 7 embies 3 were 'higher grade', a 3-cell, 4-cell and 5-cell. They put the 4 & 5 cell embies back in.  

Now the 2ww begins  

They said to carry on life as normal, but like a lot of you, I've booked some sofa time. I will go back to work on Monday. 

I look forward to spending the next 2 weeks with you all and was reassured to see that of the results so far it was about 50/50 for bfp and bfn - better than the 25% chance they tell you at the clinic (see- positive thinking - you can tell it's only day one for me!! )

Hoping I will feel less bloated in a day or two, but not looking forward to the side effects of the cyclogest  

  

love
ali


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

dear becca

very sorry to hear your news - thinking of you.

love dawn


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Just a quick post - looks like   is here, so I won't be around tomorrow. 
I knew it was unlikely with 1 half good embie, but I thought for once someone would be looking fown on us.
For the past 2-3 days, I have really 'felt' pregnant, with all the same signs/symptoms as I had last year with Charlie - so this feels very cruel.
Also, tomorrow is 1 year since I m/c him, so this is all the more sad for us. 
We can't afford ICSI again for another year, so I may not be around so much - but I wish you all the best.
Marie xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Marie 

I'm so sorry sweetheart, take some time out and look after yourself.  

Thinking of you 

love,
ali


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Dear Marielou

I am so so sorry to hear this news - life is so unfair, and nothing I can say is going to help you today, but I do send you a big hug via this message  -  please do take care of yourselves and don't give up hope.

Lol
Dawn


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Mairelou and Mark 

I am so sorry   this is just so unfair please know we r here for you   sending you a big   

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Becca 

I am so sorry hun sending you   please know we r here for you 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Marie - So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you.
Lolly


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Becca, so sorry to hear your news. Sending you big cuddles 

Marie, I know tomorrow will be hard too, take of yourself missus. Sorry it wasn't to be for you and DH this time 

Leni x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

New Home Girls Goodluck   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16032.0.html

Love lilly xxxxx


----------

